
CAPTCHAs don’t prove you’re human – they prove you’re American - robin_reala
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2017/11/captchas-dont-prove-youre-human-they-prove-youre-american/
======
nitwit005
The bigger problem, mentioned in the comments, is that these seem to require
you to prove you're not a robot, by failing to follow instructions in a
similar way to most other humans.

Do those tiny street signs or vehicles in the background count? It seems most
people don't include them, so you have to do the same if you want to get
through.

~~~
expertentipp
what if robots... ehem humans... revolted, and everyone clicked always the
same e.g. top right image and then „verify”?

~~~
anonbanker
It means that nobody would be able to view cloudflare sites over Tor. At this
point, half the internet is held hostage to Tor users.

------
dudul
The first example with dime, nickel, etc makes sense, but the one with the cab
not really. Not all taxis in the US are yellow. To my knowledge this is mostly
a NYC thing.

------
expertentipp
Well to be technically correct, Google’s capchas are checking if one is able
to train their self-driving algorithms the same way as majority of remaining
humans forced to do the same:)

------
Piskvorrr
As far as the Silicon Valley is concerned, those are equivalent.

~~~
zaarn
Hurray for American Culture Export!

I find the recent (actually not that recent) trend in SV to enforce culture by
ignorance rather worrying, other countries exist too and things are different
there!

~~~
user5994461
And it all started with Google and their "why are manhole cover rounds?".

Tip: They are only round in north America.

~~~
therein
They are round in many other countries too.

------
jpl56
When a CAPTCHA is too tricky, just ask for another one with the "repeat"
symbol (bottom left on this example)

~~~
robin_reala
To be honest, at this point CAPTCHAs don’t have benefits. If they’re the
traditional sort then computers are better than people at them now, if they’re
the select-from-a-grid type then you’re forced to help train Google’s AI, and
either way they’re a massive accessibility hindrance (we blocked their use on
GOV.UK[1]). Better to just care about your users and put a little bit of
effort into spam classification.

[1] [https://www.gov.uk/service-manual/technology/using-
captchas](https://www.gov.uk/service-manual/technology/using-captchas)

~~~
lxchase
Are there alternatives you would recommend that can be easily implemented on a
front-end level instead of the back-end/network level? I don't disagree with
their recommendations- just curious.

~~~
robin_reala
No. I’d recommend actively dealing with potential problems yourself over
putting your problems onto your users and their progress to their goal.

------
cypherg
yeah, reCAPTCHA is not CAPTCHA mate. reCAPTCHA isn't even allowed in CN. If
you're looking for an international captcha service, peep funcaptcha

